
Ask HN: Is there TUI for curl? - mohitmun
similar to postman but from command line. like we have tig, lazygit for git. htop for ps command.
======
vs4vijay
try `ssh brow.sh`

or you can download brow.sh binary from their website.

There are other alternatives as well: \- elinks \- lynx

